# Cat Fud



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Jul 10, 2019)

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/d0/b8/94/d0b894cf5c6141071095541e08c60c67.jpg


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 17, 2019)

I have long been a fan of Gary Larson and the far side cartoons. When I saw the caption cat fud, I straight away knew what the joke was.

Calvin and Hobbes is also brilliant.


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 17, 2019)

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/d0/b8/94/d0b894cf5c6141071095541e08c60c67.jpg


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Aug 17, 2019)

Gary Larson cartoons are just great (and weird)


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 17, 2019)

I forgot to mention the wonderful Scott Adams and the Dilbert cartoons. He definitely makes the world of work just a little more bearable with his timeless humour.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Aug 18, 2019)




----------

